# Clamato



## Chele (Dec 1, 2005)

Does anyone have a good recipe for Clamato? We go through a ton of it around here, and it's getting rather spendy to purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I find several recipes for it online but they are all for making it fresh, not canning it. The clam juice in it would pose some potential processing problems. And unless you live near the shore buying the clam juice to make it would be more expensive I think than just buying the bottled Clamato juice.

See: http://www.recipelink.com/mf/14/22320


----------



## Chele (Dec 1, 2005)

With Minnesota not being anywhere near the shore, the clam juice might be cost preventative. I'll have to go price check it. A half gallon of Clamato is $5.69 around here. So that's the price I'm trying to beat. Thanks judylou for trying to find a recipe for me.


----------

